# Set limit at %80 last night, woke up this morning and it stopped a %90...WHY would this happen?



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Have a Tesla charger 6 months old, just like our Model 3 AWD LR. My app also said set at %80. Why would this happen?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Check the charge limit in the car. Maybe the app went out of sync with it.


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

Like JasonF just said, check the 'other' places that you can set the charging limit. Just yesterday, I noticed that the limit on my car screen was set to 80%, but on my phone it was set to 90% (which I manually set a couple weeks ago and hadn't reset yet).
There might be even more places to check for limits e.g. Teslafi or Amazon Echo devices to name a couple.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

JasonF said:


> Check the charge limit in the car. Maybe the app went out of sync with it.


Charge limit in Car and app were %80. I checked that first. Just found this video that explains why...I think.





Looks like it's the "decisions" by the Battery Monitoring System.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Tombolian said:


> Like JasonF just said, check the 'other' places that you can set the charging limit. Just yesterday, I noticed that the limit on my car screen was set to 80%, but on my phone it was set to 90% (which I manually set a couple weeks ago and hadn't reset yet).
> There might be even more places to check for limits e.g. Teslafi or Amazon Echo devices to name a couple.


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

sonoswen said:


>


Hmmm... could be... but 80%-90% sounds completely out of the realm of this explanation imo. 
I also just noticed that you may be charging at home. My experience could be moot as I charge exclusively at superchargers (yes folks, I know what I'm doing to my battery. Just pretend I live in an appt. with no way to plug in to AC.)
Good luck!


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes, almost exclusively at home with the Tesla Level 2 charger, at 48v. I have only had the experience of having the car overcharge the %80 to any other level just this one time. Will ignore it unless it is repetitive.


----------

